# Three berry fruit wine



## dorfie (Aug 11, 2015)

hey all! I am starting a three berry wine sometime soon, probably tomorrow, and just wanted to see what you all thought about my recipe. feel free to give comments since this is a recipe I'm making up as I go along.
3 Gallon
5 lbs wild Main blueberries 
4 lbs blackberries 
juice from about 4 lbs chokecherries 
juice from about 8 lbs pie cherries 
I think i will probably end up throwing some mulberry water (left over after concentrating juice) just to find a use for it. 
Then i was planning on testing acid and adjusting it to .6 or .65 then taste testing tannins. 
My "goal" with this is to have as little added acid as possible, to instead use the natural acids to have the most fruit i can have. 
Hope i make sense! thanks everyone!


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks "very berry".

You are going to want to add pectic enzyme, nutrient, kmeta and possibly tannin.


----------



## dorfie (Aug 12, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Looks "very berry".
> 
> You are going to want to add pectic enzyme, nutrient, kmeta and possibly tannin.



Yes sorry I don't write down the amounts until i test before pitching yeast. added the enzyme today since the fruit defrosted. will add kmeta soon. 

i imagine that i will have to add tannin, maybe 1/2 tsp per gallon. I wanted to have enough chokecherries to provide the tannin, but out of the hundreds of bushes i have i only got a gallon of fruit! had some bad weather during pollination, so no bees! 

I am hoping to have a full body wine in the end, considering adding red grape concentrate as well to bump up the body.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 12, 2015)

I would think you would have good body with the quantities of fruit you are using. 
I just made 2 gal. of blueberry and used 9lbs. of fruit. Came out with good body.
Looks like you are using predominantly all fruit juice so you should be good to go.


----------

